# insects...



## biothanasis (Nov 27, 2010)

This is _Ceratitis capitata_. Someone, to whom I showed the picture, told me " I have never seen a Barbie fly" 







and some others I found at the end of summer...
_Acrida ungarica_ subsp. _mediterranea _




















Why don't you post pics of other weird looking or colourful insects???


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 27, 2010)

Wrong season for colorful bugs around here!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 27, 2010)

Your pictures are wonderful!!!

I really love the Barbie fly!!!!

My pictures are not as good... 

The Mealybugs destroyer (_Cryptoleamus montrouzieri_)eating honey on a dish. The larva is like a mealybug, but ugliest. Should take a picture some day. Weird. But useful for Meabugs control indoor.






A fly... not too Barbie!!





Sirphidae










_Antheraea polyphemus _





_Dermocerus sp._





_Metacmaeops vittata_?





Typocerus sp.





Calligrapha sp.





A hummingbird moth (Hemaris spp.)


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 27, 2010)

_Libellula lydia_















_Polygonia faunus_





Bumblebee





Spiders




















Our most beautiful moth, _Actias luna_, showing its "eyes" on the wings











Papilio glaucus


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 27, 2010)

Great pictures Erythrone!!!! WOW!!!! Here are some more from me...!





































and the spiders I love so much...!!!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, Lepidoptera and Odonata are my faves. 

And the last one looks like it's on a Jasminum sambac? 

Moth antennae are so elegant. 

Neat thread.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 27, 2010)

wow... fantastic photos!
here are some rather clinical ones

mealybug destroyer larvae





mealybug destroyer larvae and long tailed mealybug





lacewing larvae





ladybug larvae


----------



## Clark (Nov 27, 2010)

Jumpers are my favorite.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, great pics!!!! Specialized insect photographers here!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2010)

Excellent photos from both of you!

Oops, actually, all three of you.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 29, 2010)

:clap: Wonderful bug pictures! What a fun thread! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 29, 2010)

Likespaphs, very nice pics...!!!

here are some more of my findings...





















and since likespaphs sent earlier growth stages, here are some caterpillars...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2010)

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## fbrem (Nov 30, 2010)

these are some awesome photos, an entomologist friend of mine introduced me to bugguide.com and it is a fantastic website where anyone interested in bugs can go look, post what they find in their area, and the best thing is that there are entomologists that verify postings. inverts are amazing.

Forrest


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2010)

biothanasis said:


>


Mommy! Why are those 2 bugs pushing against each other!?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 30, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Mommy! Why are those 2 bugs pushing against each other!?



LOL...Eric, I do not understand what you are talking about...!!! :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 30, 2010)

Forrest, is it www.buggiude.net??? I cannot link to www.bugguide.com....


----------



## fbrem (Dec 1, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Forrest, is it www.buggiude.net??? I cannot link to www.bugguide.com....



http://bugguide.net/node/view/15740 

sorry, my mistake, it is bugguide.net


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 1, 2010)

No problem....thank you for the link


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2010)

Great link. Thanks!


----------



## chrismende (Dec 2, 2010)

These photos are stunning! Care to let us in on your lenses? I'm a Canon user, but I often find out that my favorites are done by Nikon.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2010)

I have an Olympus SP-570UZ. I am very satisfied with it...!!


----------



## Clark (Dec 2, 2010)

biothanasis said:


>


These look like stink bugs in holiday garb.


----------



## fbrem (Feb 3, 2011)

*more inverts*

warning: lots of big pics to follow

some inverts I saw while in either 1. Parque Nacional Omar Torrijos, El Cope, Cocle, Panama, 2. Fortuna, Panama 3 Santa Fe, Panama, or El Yunque, Puerto Rico . I have no idea what most of these are.

some type of katydid molting





el Yunque










a snail with a very reduced shell





El Cope





these were all over the big boulders in the streams, big ones were the size of a dinner plate





blue Morpho butterfly before the attack





these things wouldn't leave us alone if we awoke one during our nocturnal herp surveys until we turned off our lamps for a few minutes, that's me getting mauled




















this moth was amazing in flight, looked to be in slow motion





a big, i mean big, tarantula that made its home in the middle our our trail, more likely the other way around, never got a good look at it though.





this one was about 25 cm long 





this one hissed at me and made me squeal like a little piggy


----------



## fbrem (Feb 3, 2011)

another Morpho, inside of wings




and out





this one was a monster, one of the coolest inverts of the trip

























huge lepidopteran larvae





some Onychophoran, or velvet worm, it's a horrible pic but a really neat invert





parasitoid wasp laying eggs on fly larvae in the papayas





one of the many clear winged butterflies














sorry for the insect porn but this was the only time I saw this species





and the coolest and most horrifying for last, this is a moth that has been infected with a parasitic ascomycete fungi, likely in the genus cordyceps, that causes behavoiral fever in the moth and makes it go to a place, like a tree trunk or the top of a large boulder, where it kills the host, anchors it to the substrate, then grows its fruiting bodies to release spores into the air in hopes of landing on a new moth, wow. there's lots of cool examples of different species and hosts online


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 3, 2011)

Fantastic!!

Fabulous!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh yes, a lot of excellent pics!!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Feb 3, 2011)

Great and wonderful pictures everyone.


----------



## Wendelin (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for these wonderful pics! :clap: Insekts show an amazing beauty and variety.:drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2011)

Amazing world we live in!

I wouldn't mind being attached by that butterfly. I think...


----------



## Justin (Feb 3, 2011)

very cool, too bad you couldn't see the tarantula in the open.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2011)

Very cool, fbrem! I like the 2nd and 3rd pics - that camouflage is amazing!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 4, 2011)

So stunning photos!!! thank you so much for sharing!!! WOW


----------



## BestThaiOrchid (Feb 4, 2011)

beautiful macros!!


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2011)

I am enjoying the photos, but my arachniphobia is kicking in big time


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2011)

amazing pics. glad i'm not that moth, or meeting that tarantula along the trail (as a bug)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2011)

Cool, weird, and scary!! Thanx for posting! :clap:


----------

